
Kenyan runner just became the first marathon runner to break the 2-hour barrier - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2019/10/12/eliud-kipchoge-breaks-two-hour-marathon-record/
======
ColinWright
Pick your source:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231660)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231529)
(theguardian.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231503)
(dw.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231479)
(nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231450)
(wsj.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231449)
(sportingnews.com)

